# Ipod 80 Go icone triste



## lover_boy1989 (10 Février 2009)

Bonjour, 
j'ai un problème avec mon ipod 80Go quand je l'allume il vien un ipod triste avec point d'exclamation et le lien www.apple.com/support/ipod ,j'ai fait le truc de menu+ milieu mais sa se pas rien 
AIDER MOiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii   s.v.p  il apparait pas dans iTunes 


merci d'avance


----------



## whereismymind (10 Février 2009)

Va donc voir le support en ligne mais de mémoire ce n'est pas très bon signe pour ton iPod.


----------



## lover_boy1989 (18 Février 2009)

aider moi svp


----------



## Vincegibson (18 Février 2009)

Il me semble que celà signifie que la batterie commence à avoir du mal.
Ca m'a fait ça en fin de vie de mon feu-iPod Mini 
J'espère que c'est rien de grave chez toi!


----------



## whereismymind (18 Février 2009)

Ca me revient maintenant, ça me l'a fait sur mon Mini quand le disque dur a lâché ...


----------



## lover_boy1989 (23 Février 2009)

bonjour whereismymind
je croix quand le disque dur est lâché il mettez un dossier avec point d'exclamation


----------



## whereismymind (23 Février 2009)

Autant pour moi ! En tout état de cause, ce n'est pas très bon signe !


----------



## lover_boy1989 (24 Février 2009)

oui c'est vrai mais j'ai passé mon ipod en mode disque il apparait avec itunes et il dit il faut une restauration pour le ipod je clic sur et puis dans 2 ou 3 minutes il vien ce message <<l'ipod n'a pas pu etre restauré.une erreur inconnue c'est produite (1437)>>
je fais quoi SVP SVP SVP


----------

